# Wind noise from windows after installing wind deflectors?



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

few days ago i bought full set of wind deflector from VW parts in dealer. after installation huge wind noise??? sounded like windows not closed right the air leaking in. anybody else had this issue after installing oem wind deflector?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Isn’t that just what those do? Trade a constant low wind noise when closed in exchange for less wind noise and rain protection when cracked?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> Isn’t that just what those do? Trade a constant low wind noise when closed in exchange for less wind noise and rain protection when cracked?


I believe so. Anything that sticks out from the car will add turbulence to the airflow around the car. More turbulence equals more noise. This applies to the "deflectors" mentioned just like it applies to roof cross rails and almost anything you add to the exterior of the car. Car manufacturers go to great length to optimize the aerodynamics of cars to improve fuel economy and noise. Changing their designs usually doesn't improve much.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes they are very noisy. The rear set on mine flap and rattle a lot, I've even had the dealer try to secure them better but they agreed, due to the design of them and lack of extra clips to hold them on, they're just going to rattle. I'm waiting for Weathertech's option to be released to compare. I don't want to use the stick on top ones.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

oh ok, thx everyone. i thought "wind deflector" is used to minimize wind noise when closed :facepalm: sorry


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

They're mostly used by smokers so they can keep a window cracked even in the rain.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

socialD said:


> They're mostly used by smokers so they can keep a window cracked even in the rain.


if i take it off would it fix this the issue?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Worth a shot since there are so few clips to remove and test.

We use them here in FL for keeping rain out and windows cracked which helps with air flow in the car during the heat. My remote start has been great for cooling the car down before I get in too!


----------

